# Freunde hören meine Ingame Sounds!



## domiyoda (30. September 2017)

*Freunde hören meine Ingame Sounds!*

Freunde hören meinen Ingame sound was tun?
Hey wenn ich mit Freunden z.b. im Discord bin und wir PUBG oder was anderes Spielen hören sie sehr oft z.b. meine Schüsse und so. Ich habe deshalb schon das Spiel leiser gemacht aber das Nervt weil dadurch höre ich die Steps von den Gegnern nicht so gut was kann ich einstellen oder was kann ich dagegen tun?
Daten zu mein Headset: Sades SA-810
Anschluss: 3,5 mm Klinke (ca. 2,2 m Kabel)
Kopfhörer: 40 mm, große Ohrmuscheln kompensieren Umgebungsgeräusche (Empfindlichkeit: 113 +/- 3dB bei 1 kHz)
Mikrofon: omnidirektionales Kondensatormikrofon (Empfindlichkeit: -54dB +/- 3 dB)
Kompatibel mit: PS4, Xbox One, PC, Notebook, Laptop, Tablet, Smartphone, iPod
Maße/Gewicht: 21,6 x 20,3 x 10,4 cm / 522 g
Besonderheiten: flexibles 3-teiliges Kopfband, Stereo Sound, Verzerrung kleiner als 5% THD


----------



## JackA (30. September 2017)

*AW: Freunde hören meine Ingame Sounds!*

Ist halt so, wenn man diese billigst China-Ware kauft.
Wird nen normales übersprechen sein, da nicht genug Abschirmung zum Mikro.


----------



## AYAlf (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Freunde hören meine Ingame Sounds!*

Stereomix ausschalten, wenn das nicht hilft, Treiber deinstallieren und neu installieren.


----------



## Apokh (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Freunde hören meine Ingame Sounds!*

Evtl. kannst Du die Mikrofonempfindlichkeit in Discord etwas ändern, sodaß es nicht beim kleinsten Geräusch anspricht.


----------

